# Price for stud fee



## Lauras2shy (Mar 28, 2015)

I have someone interested in using one of my bucks for service for minimancha. I have nigerian buck. What is the going rate for boarding and stud fee for a month. She will be bringing her doe to board. Thanks. Any sugestions?


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

It really depends on your area. I would check around and look at what other breeders are charging. But take into account that some of those bucks may be unregistered dairy cross which usually go for less even if they have great bloodlines, or have an amazing pedigree with milky lines and so forth. 

What I would do then is get the average stud fee for bucks in your area and adjust it according to what you would be comfortable paying, based on the buck's traits.

I would also be careful boarding an unknown goat on your property. I would make sure she is tested for CAE and make sure she had no obvious ailments.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Here in central Maine I pay $50 as a LaMancha stud fee and $4 per day for boarding AND I have to supply my own hay and grain. That seems a little pricey to me, but it's my only option right now. I've never had to board my Nigerians, but the stud fee for them is $75. The breeder offers a $10 discount for 4-Hers.


----------

